# Looking for gaming group in Northern Virginia



## JohnClark (Jul 21, 2010)

I moved to Warrenton from Wisconsin about 2 years ago, and while I've tried to do the PbP thing I'm really looking for an actual gaming group to get together with. If anyone has a group looking for people in the DC/NoVa area or knows of some good gaming stores where I might be able to hook up with some folks I'd appreciate it, thanks much.


----------



## SolitonMan (Jul 23, 2010)

hi John, I've not lived in the area for a while now, but the place I went to find a lot of gaming action was the Game Parlor in Chantilly - Game Parlor "the store with every type of game" - Stores

Not sure what the place is like now, but based on the web site it looks like it's still pretty active.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## YourSwordIsMine (Aug 4, 2010)

JohnClark said:


> I moved to Warrenton from Wisconsin about 2 years ago, and while I've tried to do the PbP thing I'm really looking for an actual gaming group to get together with. If anyone has a group looking for people in the DC/NoVa area or knows of some good gaming stores where I might be able to hook up with some folks I'd appreciate it, thanks much.




Welcome to Warrenton! I dont have an open game at the moment but I can offer some help in finding stores. Someone has already mentioned Game Parlor in Chantilly which isnt a bad store. 

I do all my shopping at Game Vault in Fredericksburg, VA. Its about 30 miles south of us and really isnt that hard to get too. They have a really good selection and Cathy (the owner) can special order anything that isnt in stock. They also have a HUGE gaming area (much larger than Game Parlor) and its free to use (unlike Game Parlor now) with tables for Magic and 2 big tables for minis games. There are also two back rooms as well. One is set up for large scale minis games (mostly Flames of War) and the other room complete with large oval dining room table is perfect for RPGs or boardgames. Cathy also holds specials and sales from time to time as well as tournaments and other events. It is probably one of the best game stores I've ever had the pleasure to shop at and play at!

Anyway, here is their website.

Despite the lack of movement on the forums the community at Game Vault is pretty large and are a great bunch of people. 

PM me for directions. Since Game Vault is off Route 3 you want to avoid the Mall area at all possible costs.. This will take you the back way and you will miss all of the heavy traffic.


----------



## Scribe Ineti (Aug 4, 2010)

JohnClark said:


> I moved to Warrenton from Wisconsin about 2 years ago, and while I've tried to do the PbP thing I'm really looking for an actual gaming group to get together with. If anyone has a group looking for people in the DC/NoVa area or knows of some good gaming stores where I might be able to hook up with some folks I'd appreciate it, thanks much.




Hi John. I used to live in Warrenton but moved to Ashburn a while ago. Game Parlor is still one of the better game stores in the area, though the economy's hurt it a lot. It's not what it used to be.

What games do you play? My group and I mostly play 4e right now, but we play Star Wars, Star Trek, Warhammer, and a lot of other stuff, plus board games and the like.


----------



## JohnClark (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm really up for anything. I'm most experienced with 3E/3.5E and spycraft, but I really want to get into 4E (only played one session thus far with friends at Gencon). I'm always open to new systems and such though.


----------

